# Key Post: Importing a car from the UK



## Fiona Freeman (22 Jul 2002)

Hi there,

I'm thinking of buying a car in the UK and I'm looking for information on what taxes/other costs I'll have to pay. I haven't decided whether or not to buy a new or a second car so if you could give me details for both that would be great.

I am a permanent resident in Ireland.

Thanks


----------



## Liam D Ferguson (22 Jul 2002)

*Re: Importing a car from the UK*

Hi Fiona, 

Apart from the €/STG£ exchange rate, your main cost will be Vehicle Registration Tax (VRT).  There's a good section on importing cars on the Revenue website [broken link removed].  

Of course, if you buy a Classic Car (over 30 years old), the VRT is something like €50 or less, your annual road tax is also under €50 irrespective of engine size, and you may well be able to get lower insurance premiums.  

Liam D Ferguson
www.ferga.com


----------



## joxerdaly (23 Jul 2002)

*Used Car Import from UK*

Hi Fiona,
For peace of mind you could use the services of HPI - the UK's leading vehicle info. authority. For a fee the company will check used cars for VIN match, Condition, any outstanding finance, if it was stolen etc.
www.hpi.co.uk
I used when importing an old audi and found it an added independent sense of security.


----------



## macnas (27 Jul 2002)

*import car*

What is the position re VRT if you import say an engine, 2 weeks later you import a car chassis and register this ?


----------



## Liam D Ferguson (27 Jul 2002)

*Irrelevant comment*

This reminds me of a song by the great Johnny Cash about a man who worked all his life in a car factory and every day brought home one component of a car until eventually he had built an entire one.


----------



## spesh (29 Jul 2002)

*Duty / Tax clear up*

Could somebody clear this duty thing up once and for all since there has been a lot of talk in the papers about car price competitiveness between european countries. If i buy a car in Germany and pay the german duty and tax there. do I have to pay any duty or tax here?? is the VRT the ONLY cost??
The newspapers have made a point of saying that Ireland is one of the most expensive places to buy a car because of duty and tax. Is there nothing stopping us going abroad to buy a car (as long as the steering wheel is on the correct side)? Has anyone on this site actually done it??
Spesh


----------



## macnas (29 Jul 2002)

*duty/tax*

What is the position if I buy say a caravan in France and import it. Will I have to pay vrt? And what about a camper van, this is treated the same as a car i presume?


----------



## N0elC (30 Jul 2002)

*Re: Duty / Tax clear up*

In response to Spesh,

Take a look at this [broken link removed]. It answers many of your questions.


<!--EZCODE QUOTE START--><blockquote>*Quote:*<hr> "If i buy a car in Germany and pay the german duty and tax there. do I have to pay any duty or tax here?? "<hr></blockquote><!--EZCODE QUOTE END--> 

Yes. VRT is payable on the estimated Irish market value. VRT is not payable if the individual is changing residency, or the car is a legacy from an estate, or is a classic car.

<!--EZCODE QUOTE START--><blockquote>*Quote:*<hr> "is the VRT the ONLY cost??"<hr></blockquote><!--EZCODE QUOTE END--> 

If the car is new, VAT will be payable. Shipping costs, etc will also be payable.

<!--EZCODE QUOTE START--><blockquote>*Quote:*<hr> "Is there nothing stopping us going abroad to buy a car (as long as the steering wheel is on the correct side)?"<hr></blockquote><!--EZCODE QUOTE END--> 

Nope

<!--EZCODE QUOTE START--><blockquote>*Quote:*<hr> "Has anyone on this site actually done it??"<hr></blockquote><!--EZCODE QUOTE END--> 

I haven't done it myself, but I remember seeing a former Taoiseach's daughter brought back a BMW from Brussels, following her stage there. Bless her.


----------



## kieranf7 (2 Aug 2003)

*one piece at atime*

I believe that chap Johnny Cash sung about was caught nicking the last piece of the car and spent many many years in Folsam prison as somebodies bitch.......


----------



## Grizzly (4 Aug 2003)

*Motor homes.*

Macnas, Are you thinking of buying a camper van/motorhome and importing it in to Ireland. I am thinking along those lines also. Has anyone a recommendation on models/makes/where to purchase?

Griz


----------



## flash (4 Aug 2003)

*Classic Cars*

Liam,
Classic 30 years or greater ?
Is this right?
I can't find it on the revenue VRT site
Rgds, F


----------



## mutley (25 Feb 2005)

*recent purchase in uk but needs work*

I recently bought a car in the UK and have to get it registered here. It needs about 1500 euro worth of work done to it. Will this be taken into account when the VRT has to be paid?


----------



## elderdog (25 Feb 2005)

*Re: recent purchase in uk but needs work*

Try pointing this out, you might get a small reduction if you are very very lucky


----------



## KILDALKEYJOE (19 Mar 2005)

*Re: Motor homes.*

I have imported a camper from Germany. Would recommend "HYMER" PREF. WITH MERC. ENGINE.The position with used camper is that a vehicle that exceeds 3tonne and certain criteria re height ect. is duty/tax free. It must be weighed at approved place and cert. obtained to present when registering it.


----------



## Unregistered (21 Apr 2005)

*Re: >>Importing a car from the UK*

I just brought in a car from the UK. 

As it is over 12 months old I only had to pay the VRT (which was approx. 3k). It was still under warranty in the UK for a further 3 years and this is upheld in dealers here in Ireland. An absolute bargain.

Saving approx. 3k!


----------



## TheDonkey (2 Jun 2006)

*Re: Motor homes.*



			
				KILDALKEYJOE said:
			
		

> I have imported a camper from Germany. Would recommend "HYMER" PREF. WITH MERC. ENGINE.The position with used camper is that a vehicle that exceeds 3tonne and certain criteria re height ect. is duty/tax free. It must be weighed at approved place and cert. obtained to present when registering it.


 

I just imported a camper from the UK, filled it up with bricks so it weighed over 3 tonnes and have no probs registering it here FOC.


----------



## positivenote (12 Jun 2006)

im looking at buying a swcond hand car from over the boarder and want to change it to an irish registration plate... what is the probable cost for bringing it across the boarder and geting the number plate... only asking as the link provided aint linking at the moment 
thanks


----------



## Pavlik (12 Jun 2006)

positivenote said:
			
		

> im looking at buying a swcond hand car from over the boarder and want to change it to an irish registration plate... what is the probable cost for bringing it across the boarder and geting the number plate... only asking as the link provided aint linking at the moment
> thanks



https://www.ros.ie/VRTEnquiryServlet/ShowVRT works for me...


----------



## Barry Clare (16 Aug 2006)

*Re: Motor homes.*



TheDonkey said:


> I just imported a camper from the UK, filled it up with bricks so it weighed over 3 tonnes and have no probs registering it here FOC.


----------



## howdoyoudo (13 Nov 2006)

*Re: Motor homes.*



TheDonkey said:


> I just imported a camper from the UK, filled it up with bricks so it weighed over 3 tonnes and have no probs registering it here FOC.


----------



## nettkater (27 Jan 2008)

Just wondering, there is a trick in many countries, as you exporting anything, car for example, you can claim back for VRT, so if anybody knows if it works in england. Want to buy a car there and bring over to Ireland.


----------



## JoeHooker (27 Jan 2008)

Bought a car in November from the North, there was problems with the money transferring to original owner from irish to northern account, it took two weeks, then it took four weeks to get the cert back from the DVLNI, this brought me to christmas, meanwhile i had it parked in the north at my misses old house she's a resident up there but has moved to the south. I'm building a house at the minute and i'm flat out every weekend, had no time to go up and collect it until now. The only thing is i've ran into some money troubles and i'm thinking about selling the car again. The VRT on the car is more substantial than i thought. Thing is the cert i have to leave into the VRO has my name signed on it. How would i go about selling the car will i encounter any problems seen i haven't registered it and am trying to sell it, would it help if i sold it back to somebody in the north?


----------



## mad mike (12 Aug 2008)

*Re: Motor homes.*



TheDonkey said:


> I just imported a camper from the UK, filled it up with bricks so it weighed over 3 tonnes and have no probs registering it here FOC.


----------



## mad mike (12 Aug 2008)

Whad did you do with the plate under the bonnet with weight printed on it


----------



## Bedlam (2 Jan 2009)

Are there any Agents in Ireland that would source and import from the UK for you for a fee?

Bedlam


----------



## chico27 (6 Jan 2009)

Bedlam said:


> Are there any Agents in Ireland that would source and import from the UK for you for a fee?
> 
> hi,
> 
> I used dreamcars.ie to source and deliver 2 cars for me in the last 2 years talk to adrian very professional and good advice....no affiliation by the way i just believe in good service and value for money!


----------



## jrewing (13 Apr 2009)

Are there any other outfits other than Dreamcars.ie that do this ? They have given me a few quotes for delivering the car I want, but I can almost buy the car here for the price they are asking for it, with the added benefit of being able to see it myself.


----------



## Commercial (22 Sep 2011)

*UK Import Queries*

I have agreed to purchase a car in the UK and need answers to the following questions if people can help me.

The garage has asked me do I want to pay tax in the UK for the car. But does this cover me in Ireland? I am not allowed to drive the car in the UK without tax or insurance

When do I need to pay the VRT on the car? Have I a certain grace period?


----------



## cloughy (22 Sep 2011)

no uk tax is required, tell them that teh car is for export, and they should compelte certificate of permanent export, and allow you drive the car to th ferry, will also need to produce copy of your ferry ticket, but as car is leaving the country for good, no tax is required.

as regards the VRT, rules have changed but think it is quite short maybe 7 days, but check the VRT website and you should get all you need.


----------



## WindUp (22 Sep 2011)

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/vrt/faqs-vrt.html#section2


----------

